# Home Made 1MW Pulse Laser Pistol



## RackMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

*I want one. http://hackaday.com/2011/03/10/youll-shoot-your-eye-out-with-a-1mw-laser-pulse-pistol/*



> *You’ll shoot your eye out…with a 1MW laser pulse pistol*
> 
> posted Mar 10th 2011 5:12am by Mike Nathan
> filed under: laser hacks
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I want a death ray… If it’s not a death ray, I will just stick with my M4… :-|


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 10, 2011)

I was just going to post this!  LOL

This guy would have a lot of fun if he worked for DARPA.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

JAB said:


> I want a death ray… If it’s not a death ray, I will just stick with my M4… :-|



I'm sure if you mounted a bunch of these together, you could call it a death ray. ;)


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 10, 2011)

That is so darn cool,


----------



## Headshot (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought it was the one that makes people crap their pants, but apparantley this one can cause a perforated bowel.  JAB, define "death" ray, dying now suddenly or dying later after much agony still leads to the same end result.  It says it will pop a balloon, think of how many dumb blonds you can eliminate.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pop a balloon?  How about a silicone-gel-filled implant? ;)

Still....... I think I have now found what I want from the Tactical Secret Santa for next year!


----------



## Manolito (Mar 10, 2011)

I had this fantasy play through my mind. Bring this in your carry on through a TSA screening.
All kidding aside what a great tool at the mall. You could pierce and install studs so cool.
OK lets set up a Shadow Spear build party.


----------



## Casimir (Mar 10, 2011)

thats badass...I want one!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 10, 2011)

What no rails for add ons?


----------



## Dame (Mar 11, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> What no rails for add ons?


LOL. You forgot to ask where the bayonet goes.


----------



## buffalo61 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dame said:


> LOL. You forgot to ask where the bayonet goes.



Bayonets are old school.  It needs rails on it mount tactical "flair," or it coule be used as a piece of flair for your M4? :confused:


----------



## AWP (Mar 11, 2011)

buffalo61 said:


> Bayonets are old school.



You're a Marine and can utter such blasphemy? For your sake I hope Chesty's ghost understands sarcasm.....


----------



## Headshot (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm thinking Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade and one of those.  All those floats.......



Freefalling said:


> You're a Marine and can utter such blasphemy? For your sake I hope Chesty's ghost understands sarcasm.....



The Marines should be concerned about the recoil.


----------



## AWP (Mar 11, 2011)

Besides, I don't see "Illudium" among the listed components.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 11, 2011)

That's it, I'm building a rifle variant.


----------

